# Best Logger work pants



## farmerdoug (Nov 28, 2011)

I am a Carhartt guy, but have been looking at other options for the northwest in the woods.

Duluth seems to make a mean pair of pants with great reviews. Their "fire hose" pants. They seem to be favored over carhartt and are more water proof and tougher.

Then you have Filson tin pants and the filson line of clothing. Totally different price range. 

Your thoughts on the matter?


----------



## Joe46 (Nov 28, 2011)

If you like Carhartt stick with them. I will not buy from the other place again. Filson, I'm not so sure about any more either. I haven't bought any "tin pants or coats" for several years. Reading another post on here from a few weeks ago a poster mentioned his tin pants shrinking when they first got wet. Never had that problem, so not sure if Filson has changed something from the old days or not?


----------



## slowp (Nov 28, 2011)

My Filson's did not shrink. I grew. They still fit, with the top snap undone. For working all day out in 30 to 40 degree wet weather and brush, I will swear by them. You do have to redo the finish occasionally. If you can't find the wax, boot grease will work. Wear longjohns underneath to protect your legs from the roughness. 

They are awkward to wear chaps over--very much so. They are spendy. They are heavy. They will provide entertainment in the office, when propped up in a corner. 

For others? Wear what fits and what is comfy. I like the way Big Bills fit, but the pockets are made out of cheap, thin, fabric and holes that I can't patch very well have developed.


----------



## farmerdoug (Nov 28, 2011)

slowp said:


> My Filson's did not shrink. I grew. They still fit, with the top snap undone. For working all day out in 30 to 40 degree wet weather and brush, I will swear by them. You do have to redo the finish occasionally. If you can't find the wax, boot grease will work. Wear longjohns underneath to protect your legs from the roughness.
> 
> They are awkward to wear chaps over--very much so. They are spendy. They are heavy. They will provide entertainment in the office, when propped up in a corner.
> 
> For others? Wear what fits and what is comfy. I like the way Big Bills fit, but the pockets are made out of cheap, thin, fabric and holes that I can't patch very well have developed.



You wear suspenders with yours? How long do you wear the legs? I see some arborists keep the legs pretty short. Kind of like high waters. Better ventilation that way? I would think suspenders would allow for better ventilation.


----------



## bootboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Take a look at the arborwear tree climbers. 12.5 oz cotton with double fronts. I have a pair of shorts from them and they are bomber. The gusset crotch is a nice feature and they are reasonably priced. They even come in a flannel lined version if you are looking for cold weather pants. If you are willing to spend the money and want a pair of pants that will survive ww III, check out the dreadnought pants from Cactus in new Zealand. Pretty pricey but you will have them for the rest of your life.


----------



## WMass713 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been wearin Carhartt for years. The insulated ones will keep you plenty warm and they're tough as nails, even had a pair stop a saw when it kicked back and missed the chaps, granted the fibers gummed my chain good, but far better than my skin gummin the chain up


----------



## redoakneck (Nov 28, 2011)

I am not full time logger but do work a ton outside and do a lot of dirty large animal farm work. I had some carharts that I really liked and the price was only 30 bucks, somehow wifey can not find those ugly pants and I finally bought a new pair of the firehose briarpatch pants and only have worn them once. Wifey says they are uglier than the carharts. Trying to keep them in my truck so they don't end up MIA. They are comfortable but I can not speak to the durability. Are they ugly???? well I couldn't careless about ugly as long as they keep me from bleeding!!!!


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 28, 2011)

I like the key brand pants better than carhartt. They're cheaper and pretty tough.


----------



## Sterzenbach (Nov 28, 2011)

Slim fit wranglers for the win Never snag in the brush and take a beating.


----------



## paccity (Nov 28, 2011)

second on the key's. for the ware over the price i won't buy carrharts again . my favarites were peedee jeans , small local outfit sorta out of busness now . found out she still will make some up on order if your not in a hurry and not cheap ware like iron . carharts i've ripped them easy and the buttons pull threw.


----------



## madhatte (Nov 28, 2011)

I like synthetics because they dry out really fast. Surplus BDU's are cheap and tough and you don't feel too bad throwin' 'em away when they're worn out. Not a fan of raingear.


----------



## jdc123 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm not a logger but I cut firewood year round. I wear the ####ies brand work pants that they sell at wal mart made of brown duck. I also wear Key brand overalls, best wearing and toughest overalls I've ever had.


----------



## jdc123 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ha, I guess you'll have to figure it out in the previous post. Starts with a d and ends with a k with ies on the end.:msp_wink:


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 28, 2011)

I wear denim jeans 90 percent of the time, used to wear carhartts, but the last three or four years have switched to Sam's Club Member's Mark jeans, just as heavy or heavier weight denim, I think it is 12.5 oz, good deep pockets, and at 13.00 a pair they wear just as good or better than the carhartt's. I can buy three pairs to one pair of carhartts. I'm always getting them greasy, oil stained, cow manure stained, bar oil stained, and they hold up great to the hundreds of washings they get. I haven't found anything close for the price.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 28, 2011)

The way I look at it, it doesn't really matter as long as they are comfortable. Whatever pants I'm wearing I'm wearing UNDER my chainsaw chaps, so who cares how durable they are?


----------



## nhlogga (Nov 28, 2011)

I like the Madsen's modified logger jeans. They are made for use with Labonville snap in pads and are very tough.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Nov 28, 2011)

You guys wear pants when your logging? :msp_rolleyes:
Overrated!!!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 28, 2011)

I've always had good luck with Carhartt. I love the heavy flannels too. I also have a couple of good Carhartt coats that I really like. 

The pants have always fit good so I have stuck it out with them. I like the flannel lined pants too when it's a little cool.


----------



## slowp (Nov 28, 2011)

farmerdoug said:


> You wear suspenders with yours? How long do you wear the legs? I see some arborists keep the legs pretty short. Kind of like high waters. Better ventilation that way? I would think suspenders would allow for better ventilation.



High waters is the style around here. You should have been on the landing to hear the conversation between a couple loggers on the topic of the tin pants. 

I showed up one day, wearing mine. The two guys notice. I ask, "Do these pants shrink? Or am I putting on weight." 

The married logger says, "They must be shrinking."

The unmarried logger says, "Those pants don't shrink."

Then a discussion ensued about the length. They came to the conclusion that you mustn't stag the pants as high as you normally would, because the tin pants tend to "accordian up." That's where I learned that boot grease can be subtituted for the wax stuff. However, you want to be careful about what you sit on after coating them in boot grease. 

And yes, everybody wears suspenders with them. It helps prevent sagging.


----------



## lfnh (Nov 28, 2011)

slowp said:


> clip -
> 
> And yes, *everybody* wears suspenders with them. It helps prevent sagging.



Well, _almost_ everybody.


----------



## dk27 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, the tin pants are in a class of thier own in my opinion.
That being said I've worn double faced loggers,carharts, and a bunch of others.
At the moment I like the fire hose pants the best!
Plus they have a no questions asked replacement warrenty.


----------



## cheeves (Nov 28, 2011)

farmerdoug said:


> I am a Carhartt guy, but have been looking at other options for the northwest in the woods.
> 
> Duluth seems to make a mean pair of pants with great reviews. Their "fire hose" pants. They seem to be favored over carhartt and are more water proof and tougher.
> 
> ...



I look for Carhart pants at a discount store here called Savers. Got a pair this summer for $4on there 1/2 off sale. Also a work jacket (hooded) for $6!


----------



## Bret4207 (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't know about anyone else, but to me it seems like Carhart has really shot up in price in the past few years. They seem to rip if I get in sight of barb wire and the fabric seems thinner. 

I had some double faced denim pants I got from some forgotten farm supply place, Things were indestructible. Weighed a ton too and were worthless wet. I'd love to try the firehose pants or Filsons, but too much $$$. Guess it's Di ckies for me.


----------



## Sterzenbach (Nov 28, 2011)

Bret4207 said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but to me it seems like Carhart has really shot up in price in the past few years. They seem to rip if I get in sight of barb wire and the fabric seems thinner.
> 
> I had some double faced denim pants I got from some forgotten farm supply place, Things were indestructible. Weighed a ton too and were worthless wet. I'd love to try the firehose pants or Filsons, but too much $$$. Guess it's Di ckies for me.



Yeah same feeling here. The original thick pants are pretty expensive and now the carhart "Duck" pants are the price they used to be..... and those are thin without the thicker knees:msp_unsure:


----------



## novaman64 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sterzenbach said:


> Slim fit wranglers for the win Never snag in the brush and take a beating.



13MWZ, the original Wranger Cowboy Jeans, they work great, weather its cow punchin, ropin, breakin horses or ranch work. Either those or Carhartt double fronts are pretty much all I own and work in...


----------



## bootboy (Jan 2, 2012)

For my day to day "outside" pants I wear double front carhartt ducks. I take a tub of cheap snow seal and smear it all over the fronts. It seems to make them more abrasion resistant and they shed oil and water very well.


----------



## 24d (Jan 2, 2012)

They stopped making carhartts in America, quality is not nearly as good. Next time I buy clothing, I'm gonna be looking for that made in USA label.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 2, 2012)

I know the long sleeve shirts I wear to weld in don't last near as long since they went over seas for production.


----------



## paccity (Jan 2, 2012)

was down at my local mom&pop store that sell boot's and work wear and i see some peedee jean's . didn't have my size so i orderd a couple pair . i found out the old gal that made them back in the 70's and 80's is making them again in limated number's. can,t wait , these pants are real nice work pant's, these were the only jeans i've had to breakin like a pair of boot's.


----------



## jropo (Jan 2, 2012)

Ambercrombe low rise.


----------



## zogger (Jan 2, 2012)

24d said:


> They stopped making carhartts in America, quality is not nearly as good. Next time I buy clothing, I'm gonna be looking for that made in USA label.




That's pretty funny really! I didn't know that, but they sure are popular around where I live. Good ole boy redneckerson, USA flags stuck on everything (stickers and flags made in china), whatever chinee pants. And the chinee 'merikan baseball cap***. 

Parked at walmart.....

Never owned a single carhartt anything, looked at the prices, went no thanks, I use army surplus pants. Who knows, maybe still made in the USA. I hope so. Love the pockets, and they seem to wear well. No blue jeans, any make, pockets suck and if you are really active, as in you actually bend a lot at the waist and climb and so forth, stuff falls outta the pockets, the hip pockets anyway. 

***I'll admit my cheap floppy hat (I like full brims, not baseball cap styled, I don't like either hot sun nor rain in my face or down my neck) is made in china. As are most of my socks I think, or pakistan or..who knows. Pants and shirts though, army pants. My jacket and coat, army surplus. 

I try anyway, to keep it home. Getting to the point it is starting to get impossible to avoid buying imported stuff. Electronics, forget it.

Need to go find some more army surplus clothes, mine are getting ready to replace.


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Jan 2, 2012)

What kind of boot grease? Like mink or dubin oil? I go through way to much of the filson oil. Takes forever for it to ship here.


----------



## M-tooth (Jan 2, 2012)

Madsens Jeans with the snap in cut resistant pads


----------



## bootboy (Jan 2, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> What kind of boot grease? Like mink or dubin oil? I go through way to much of the filson oil. Takes forever for it to ship here.



Mink oil will work well but I use snowseal brand boot grease.


----------



## M-tooth (Jan 2, 2012)

bootboy said:


> Mink oil will work well but I use snowseal brand boot grease.



Obenauf's is the only thing that touches my boots


----------



## bootboy (Jan 2, 2012)

M-tooth said:


> Obenauf's is the only thing that touches my boots



We're talking about greasing pants. Not boots.


----------



## Slamm (Jan 2, 2012)

I wear Wrangler-Riggs-Contractor-Dungaree-Duck-Pant, they are pretty tough, but the catch is I only pay about $8 for them from an outlet store that I drive past quite a bit. I just stop in and check for 32x36's and if they have them I by everyone they have, which is usually just 1-4 pairs. I really like them and for the price, I could care less if they get damaged, but for the life of me, I don't think, I have ever completely ruined a pair yet. I do have some that look pretty bad and probably wouldn't wear them to a church gathering or anything, but they still function for holding things in during rough and dirty work.

Here is a link to them.
davis-big-tall.amazonwebstore.com/Wrangler-Riggs-Contractor-Dungaree-Duck-Pant/M/B0055NWOYM.htm?traffic_src=froogle&utm_medium=CSE&utm_source=froogle

I have pretty much quit buying Carhart, they are just too expensive for what they do. I can buy at least 2 of any other brand at a normal price and that other brand will usually provide a rough looking "pants/shirt/coat" and a modestly, good looking version of the same, for the same price as one set of the Carharts that will look trashed.

I'm all for quality, but at some point it gets too expensive and if in the end the higher quality unit looks bad or wore out too, whats the point of spending it.

My opinion,

Sam


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 2, 2012)

Slamm said:


> I wear Wrangler-Riggs-Contractor-Dungaree-Duck-Pant, they are pretty tough, but the catch is I only pay about $8 for them from an outlet store that I drive past quite a bit. I just stop in and check for 32x36's and if they have them I by everyone they have, which is usually just 1-4 pairs. I really like them and for the price, I could care less if they get damaged, but for the life of me, I don't think, I have ever completely ruined a pair yet. I do have some that look pretty bad and probably wouldn't wear them to a church gathering or anything, but they still function for holding things in during rough and dirty work.
> 
> Here is a link to them.
> davis-big-tall.amazonwebstore.com/Wrangler-Riggs-Contractor-Dungaree-Duck-Pant/M/B0055NWOYM.htm?traffic_src=froogle&utm_medium=CSE&utm_source=froogle
> ...



I'm with Sam. Carharrt makes good clothing but 50 bucks for a flannel lined shirt is rediculous. :msp_thumbdn: They have fell off in the quality dept IMO anyways. Still great stuff, just not worth the price anymore to me. A pair is lucky to last me two years now. I use to wear Carhartts for 10 years sometimes. 

I go to the Ernie Sullins outlet and buy the 3 dollar wrwnglers and such. Heck, they pretty much last about as long as the Carhartts.

I do think that the quality of Carhartt suffered since they quit making them in the U S of A. I notice alot of mine say "Bangledesh". Is that even worse then China?


----------



## rupedoggy (Jan 2, 2012)

Certainly not as rough and tough as Carharts but good for me are my Ben Davis. I like a pant that does not have a crappy zipper. Levis and Wranglers have a zipper problem for me. The zipper goes before they are worn out. These Ben Davis go to the rag bin with good zippers. It takes years to get to the rag bin BTW. I had Carharts years ago for hunting deer in the white thorn brush. Finally out grew them and they were still servicable. Sad to hear they are overseas made now.
Do any of you wear Ben Davis? The gorilla cut fits my heavy, squatty body and most others do not. Mike


----------



## REJ2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Key brand for me, blue jean type dungarees, uninsulated bibs, flannel lined duck work pants. For the money versus the return its a good deal.

Not a logger but i do wear pants


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2012)

REJ2 said:


> Key brand for me, blue jean type dungarees, uninsulated bibs, flannel lined duck work pants. For the money versus the return its a good deal.
> 
> Not a logger but i do wear pants



Seen a guy with those summer protective chainsaw pants once, ya know the kind that are mesh in the back, and thought they must be hot as heck. Then he turned aruond and walked away - NOT SO HOT !

at least he had undies !


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 2, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> The way I look at it, it doesn't really matter as long as they are comfortable. Whatever pants I'm wearing I'm wearing UNDER my chainsaw chaps, so who cares how durable they are?



touche' well played sir!


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 2, 2012)

cheeves said:


> I look for Carhart pants at a discount store here called Savers. Got a pair this summer for $4on there 1/2 off sale. Also a work jacket (hooded) for $6!



WOW! my wife was pleased as a peacock when she got her carhart winter coat for like $10-$15


----------



## kent550 (Jan 3, 2012)

View attachment 214915

Brand new from husky


----------



## jropo (Jan 3, 2012)

kent550 said:


> View attachment 214915
> 
> Brand new from husky



Nice!!!
$?


----------



## kent550 (Jan 3, 2012)

jropo said:


> Nice!!!
> $?



View attachment 214919


In Sweden 470$ for the pant and 430$ for the jacket incl.tax(25%)!!!


----------



## jropo (Jan 3, 2012)

kent550 said:


> View attachment 214919
> 
> 
> In Sweden 470$ for the pant and 430$ for the jacket incl.tax(25%)!!!



DOLLARS!!!!!?????

Cool! But not that cool.


----------



## kent550 (Jan 3, 2012)

jropo said:


> DOLLARS!!!!!?????
> 
> Cool! But not that cool.


In Sweden a 346xpg goes for 1400 usd incl.tax!


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a mix of carhartt and duluth

favorites are duluth "everyday"...pants and shirts

firehose weave seems to catch and hold every bramble, briar, and bur

though in winter my old pair of wool lined firehose are great


----------



## jropo (Jan 3, 2012)

kent550 said:


> In Sweden a 346xpg goes for 1400 usd incl.tax!



:jawdrop: A Wild thing would be like $400 ! I'll use an Axe!


----------



## mile9socounty (Jan 3, 2012)

Prison Blues, Keys and Filson Tin pants.


----------



## CharlieG (Jan 3, 2012)

I wear *Diamond Gusset Jeans*----MADE IN USA. More $ than the Carhartts, but I felt the quality has faltered quite a bit with the Carhartt line, especially since they've outsourced the products.


100% Made in the USA for 21 Years
The origins of Diamond Gusset Jeans:

Denim from American Cotton Growers™ (all over Southeast USA)
Buttons and burrs from Kentucky and Tennessee
Thread from Nashville
Hang Tags and Labels from Tennessee
Pocketing from Mississippi
Leatherette Patch from Atlanta
Sewn together in the Georgia mountains
Stonewashed in Georgia

They're comfortable, and wear well. That's why I keep buying them when I need a pair of jeans. You can order them on their website. JUst got a pair for Christmas :msp_w00t:. I wear them under my Labonville full chaps.


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 10, 2012)

I like the madsens doubles, i think they are like the old wild ass pants baileys used to sell.worn them a long time very durable and lots of movement in them:msp_thumbup:


----------



## JPVelasJr (Dec 6, 2016)

farmerdoug said:


> I am a Carhartt guy, but have been looking at other options for the northwest in the woods.
> 
> Duluth seems to make a mean pair of pants with great reviews. Their "fire hose" pants. They seem to be favored over carhartt and are more water proof and tougher.
> 
> ...




I ave my work clothes made for me by the Amish. I tell a woman to make a coat or vest or pants like her husbands. YES they make fun of me but my clothes last forever. My next order will be 2pr english pattern pants pegged off at my boot tops. that way EVERYONE can pick on me. oh and the fabric they use is called "tri-blend-denim"


----------

